#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Gastroskopie >

## rosenpfl13

Ich habe mich heute einer Gatroskopie unterzogen
wegen anhaltender Magen-Darm-Beschwerden seit ungefähr 2 Wochen. 
Eingesehen wurde bis in die pars descendens des Duodenums.
Ösophagus: Die Z-Linie ist scharf begrenzt, keine entzündlichen Veränderungen,  auch der übrige Ösopgagus ist unauffällig.
Magen: Darstellung einer Funduskaskade, problemlose Passage mit dem Endoskop bis in den Antrum. Im Antrum ist an der gesamten Zirkumferenz die Schleimhaut gering streifenförmig gerötet. Bei Inversion Nachweis einer geringen Hiatusinsuffizienz. Ansonsten unauffällige Verhältnisse im Magen.
Duodenum: Bulbus und postbulbäres Duodenum sind unauffällig.  
Diagnosen: Schleimhauterythem im Antrum , Funduskaskade

----------

